# What Gets You in the Halloween Mood?



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I get in the mood by going out in my shop and seeing what I need to get done.Also horror movies and coming to this forum.


----------



## lacucu (Jun 2, 2010)

i honestly start getting in the mood around the end of August. See, i am originally from Illinois and the cool down starts generally around September. That crispness that is in the air...the pumpkin patches...apple picking...the Walgreens "Perfect Town USA" Halloween commercials, haunted house signs...haunted house commercials...being that I am in Central Florida, watching the ads for the auditions for Halloween Horror Night actors...its a combo of a few things...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

The very act of waking up in the morning puts me in the halloween mood. I believe i am always in it. I don't think i am ever out of it except maybe during december so i can be in the christmas mood, and maybe on Thanksgiving day, but other than that Halloween is what i always have on my mind.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The mood comes with the setting sun*

my coffin opens....hahaha!
For many years I never have had to wear a watch. Sun up, go to work on the haunted house. Sun sets , take a shower, put on my dark clothes, turn on the doorbell and ..wait.
As is evident I often wait at these computer keys. If I get tired of waiting I might lay on the couch, fall sleep, wake whenever go to bed.
start over next sunrise.
Oh, yes, I'm open every night of the entire year. Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Ill.
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Ha! Strangely enough, it's usually summertime that gets me in the mood! I guess it's because I'm anticipating the next season, fall. Also, in the summer is usually when I make my decision about my costume and start doing some research and sewing.

Except the real scary thing is....it's June and I still don't know what I want to dress up as this year! Now that's truly terrifying!!!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

The end of summer is when I begin to get into the mood. You know those days where it's noticeably cooler (Maybe by 10-20 degrees) than the day before? That's when I really begin getting into the mood.

For me, those days can happen in August, but usually I don't get one until September.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Summer.

As soon as the massive storms of the Plains die off, when the heat sets in and the days become long, drawn-out, oven-hot ordeals, my inner ghoul wakes up from it's long winter nap.

I start getting busy on Halloween, the Funeral of Summer.

I see weeds and lawn grass, and I wish them death.
I see insects and spiders, and I wish them death.
I see the sun baking down, high and arrogant, and I wish it death.
I see bright summer flowers and glaring white-blue skies, and I wish them death.
I see kids out of school, running around sunburned and silly, and I wish them... a long and healthy life, yeah, that works.

I despise summer. I'd love to live someplace where summer is mild and short, but I can't feasibly leave Oklahoma. So I curse the ice cream truck and sneer at the grill smoke and suffer the constant crickets at night while I plan a grand celebration for the death of it all... in my dark, air-conditioned house.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

Once I hear the whistles of football practice... I know it is getting close


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

as the event approaches and i know i need to start working on my props if i'm going to get them done. oh, usually around oct. 1st.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

If by "In the Mood", you mean the anticipation of the Big Night, then it's the middle of October for me. When I start seeing cheesy decorations or Grade School Art creations on peolpe's windows, and umpkins left out on peoples' porches, the juices kick in.
But it's always in the back of my mind, the whole year 'round.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

when the stores start getting halloween stuff on display, that does it for me lol then its on !!!! then im in the mood for sure


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

love the sword....

do you do Kendo?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I do a countdown every year....for me, once the leaves start to change (late August/early September), I start thinkiing more about what I need to accomplish every year.....and the CDs with Halloween tunes I make every year....


Jeff


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Spats said:


> Summer.
> 
> As soon as the massive storms of the Plains die off, when the heat sets in and the days become long, drawn-out, oven-hot ordeals, my inner ghoul wakes up from it's long winter nap.
> 
> ...




OMG!  Would you stop peeking into my brain please!! 

LOL....that is exactly how I feel and here I am in the "Valley of the Sun"....more like Valley of Death if you ask me but no one did so... I, like you, just curse it all until cooler weather comes. Unfortunately that's usually after Halloween, lucky if it's even by Christmas. 

SO... I enjoy Halloween all year long in my head.


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

Fog, rain, a full moon, a howling wind, classic horror film....


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

xported said:


> The end of summer is when I begin to get into the mood. You know those days where it's noticeably cooler (Maybe by 10-20 degrees) than the day before? That's when I really begin getting into the mood.
> 
> For me, those days can happen in August, but usually I don't get one until September.


This is the same for me too. I love the cool days, it really gets me in the Halloween spirit. For some reason I can't get into the spirit when it's warmer out.


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

What gets me in the mood is the local family pumpkin farm that I pass on the way to work every morning . I get that giddy feeling when I see them out there planting . Then as the days pass the feeling increases more each day as I see the pumpkin vines sprouting from the ground into those orange golden globes that represent a sign of Halloween .


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

When I want to get in the Halloween mood I just watch the opening scene of The Great Pumpkin and its off to build props from there!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I completely agree Spats and Brimstone! 
This heat sucks so much and I don't know about you guys but it's even hot on Halloween down here! We don't get the cool down until late November. I plan on moving back up north within the next five years so I can finally have a Halloween with leaves and sweater weather!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can honestly say that I am always in the mood for Halloween. I actually start planning and scoping out what I want to do next Halloween before the current Halloween is over. The closer it gets to October, the more intense my excitement gets, and once we actually start building-out the haunt, I feel like I'm in heaven. My husband thinks I'm crazy, but that's okay. I have the perfect place picked out for him in a corner of my backyard! (Just kidding, honey!)


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually, Halloween found me the other day. I live in north eastern NJ but work on the New York/NJ Border. I got out of work early, it was pay day, so I figure I would hit the bar for a beer (or 10). Where I work its mostly woods so I drove more into NY State and pulled off the highway into the first town I came across in search of a **** tail. 

As I am driving I pass this neat looking statue. I pull over into the convenience store by it and walk over. Its a statue of the Headless Horseman. The Legendary Ghost that haunts Sleep Hollow (the town that I was in) of the famed Washington Irving story. 

So I find a bar (which is empty cause its like 3 in the afternoon) and I B.S. with the Bartender. I go, "So the headless horseman lives here, huh?" and he is like "Oh yeah. This town does a ton of stuff around Halloween, you should check it out." 

That got me in the spirit a little bit, plus I know what little town I am gonna have to stop in once October comes around.


----------



## lacucu (Jun 2, 2010)

HallowTeen said:


> I completely agree Spats and Brimstone!
> This heat sucks so much and I don't know about you guys but it's even hot on Halloween down here! We don't get the cool down until late November. I plan on moving back up north within the next five years so I can finally have a Halloween with leaves and sweater weather!


Totally agree....I love love love fall weather..there is nothing like feeling like halloween is around the corner...the air is crisp...the stores with all their halloween displays...love it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ddaw, that is one heck of an awesome display. wow, some time was put into that. it's beautiful. thanks for showing that


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

This place does wonders to keep the spirit up! I actually think, ponder and plan all year. This year I will be doing some lighting tests along the way that will keep me busy. What I always find most remarkable is how fast the year can go. Not much time to get OUT of the spirit!

Dan


----------



## make them scream (Jul 2, 2009)

Im never not in the mood its a all year thing with me of course around August i get in to that holy crap mood when i realize its so close and i am not close to being done


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I start getting back in the Halloween mood about March. It's when I get that first great idea for that year's party. I knew I had wanted to do a circus theme this year since last Halloween but then I thought of hiring a fortune teller for the party and I've been super pumped about it ever since. I'm also going to be having my party in a house for the first time so I can invite tons more people and finally have my graveyard!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

HDawesome, Dude you GOTTA check out the festivities in Sleepy Hollow just before Hallowe'en! I envy you that you live near such a cool place for a Haunter! Post pics!


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Spats and Brimstonewitch, I could not agree with you more. Although here in Chicago we do have seasons, I HATE the summer months, but usually the fall makes up for it. The leaves falling, the early crisp nights, taffyapples, and the mad rush to finish the props it was just to darn hot to finish during the summer.


----------



## Thundr (Sep 20, 2009)

Spats said:


> Summer.
> 
> As soon as the massive storms of the Plains die off, when the heat sets in and the days become long, drawn-out, oven-hot ordeals, my inner ghoul wakes up from it's long winter nap.
> 
> ...


Ya know what Spats, you just summed it up perfectly. The summer for me is also a slow agonizing torrent of mosquito's, humidity, and high temps. I long for shorter days and a cold breeze through dry leaves. But I am also always in the Halloween mood. Always scheming, dreaming, plotting, and inventing ways of diabolically parting my victims of their senses. God I can't wait for Autumn, I'm gettin all warm and fuzzy inside right now.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pretty much in an Halloween mood all year round.I start planning my next year about a week after Halloween. Going around the stores buying up discounted props etc then Looking at other peoples posts of their haunts gives me inspiration and starts me thinking of what I can make and add. So for the month of November I am collecting pics to use as reference. Then December I start thinking what tools etc I need that can be gifted to me from family for Christmas. 

After Christmas maybe working on some of the smaller props. By April I'm into full swing and looking at making props that can be added as tutorials. June comes around and the signs of warmer weather start appearing ... namely Yard and Garage sale signs. 

Rummaging through these sales for items that can be made into props etc and the occasional halloween decor find. Also the warmer weather is my building and painting season, when the bigger props etc get done. 

August sees the Halloween merchandise in the shops. By then projects are coming thick and fast. New ideas popping up all the time, which keeps me busy through September and early October. Then it's setting up time, and finally the week of Halloween when I am entertaining my visitors with my display and of course the big night with all the ToTs.

The week after, it's taking down the display, and packing it away for the next year, by which time, the posts of everyone's haunts start to flow and off we go again !


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im always in the mood but the first time i see halloween items in the store....well that just puts me over the edge*


----------



## Peepshowcreepshow (May 27, 2010)

Yup, as soon as I see any Halloween goodies in the store. Although, when the leaves start to change to their beautiful autumn colours and the air starts have that wonderful crispness to it, THAT'S when I really start to feel it!


----------



## IrishSamhain (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in the mood year round. I watch halloween movies at least once or twice a month. I read about halloween on the internet at least 5 times a week. I watch halloween youtube videos. I was walking yesterday and caught the faintest wiff of autumn. It smelled like leaves and wood burning stoves. I about had a halloween seizure i was so excited. I really get into uber halloween mode around august. When i see candy corn pumpkins in the store that throws me into halloween overdrive


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

EVERYTHING GETS ME EXCITED FOR HALLOWEEN!!! 24/7 365 baby!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I am always in the mood, but for this threads sake I will rank them this way.

October 1st
Cool weather
Leaves changing 
The smell of leaves burning


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rupertoooo said:


> I am always in the mood, but for this threads sake I will rank them this way.
> 
> October 1st
> Cool weather
> ...


*Well all I can say is the same from this list is Oct 1st! Because I get no cool weather, no leaves changing, and no smelling of leaves burning.
Crap I definately need to move*


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Summer for me, as well. Every day that passes when the kids are out of school means we're one day closer to Autumn.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

This mood permeates me 24/7. Halloween isn't the cause, but rather, the effect... I wouldn't celebrate Halloween the way I do, if it wasn't for the way I view it: as a day to celebrate how I am all year. The Halloween season is when the rest of the world (well, a portion of it anyway) starts acting a little bit like me. I never need anything to put me in the mood, but if I want something to really set the tone, dim lighting/candles and the music of Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana can make it feel like Halloween any day of the year.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I live for Halloween 24/7 and 365 days a year!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to add, Yankee Candles in their fall scents REALLY gets me in the Halloween mood! I bought some votives in the fall leaves, autumn wreath, and spiced pumpkin. I don't care what time of the year it is, these candles smell devine! I also bought a big Moonlight Harvest jar candle too. Amazing!!! Definitely gets and keeps me in the mood!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Trinity, what does fall leaves smell like? It sounds interesting!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

HallowTeen said:


> Trinity, what does fall leaves smell like? It sounds interesting!


I had it wrong, it's called autumn leaves...and I don't even know how to describe it so I copied the description from Yankee Candle.

A vibrant medley of birch and maple leaves with pomegranate, juniper berry, and orange blossom.

All I can say is, when I smell it....I definitely think of autumn leaves. It's amazing! You can get the votives for about a $1.99 so you could try it before you got a large jar candle. Although with their clearance sale...which is going on now...large jar candles are $15.00......2 for $25.00 which is a great price. The sale is all through June...so I'm stocking up!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Really hard to be in the mood for anything when its 100 degrees outside  I'll stay inside with the AC on and watch Hocus Pocus to get my fix!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hocus pocus is such a fun show. have you ever seen-when good ghouls go bad? both those shows can put you in a halloween spirit


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I love that one too! I think it just came out on DVD in the last year or two. Every once in a while I'll pop in one of my sons R.L. Stine movies when he is at school... Just dont tell anyone. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just a second, i need to go turn off one of my grandsons r l steins movies. lol. i love them too. did you know there are 4 newer ones just out on dvd. the headless ghost. attack of the jackolanterns. return of the mummy. and the scarecrow walks at night. i've got to get these. anyone needing an easy halloween fix, these are fun light hearted movies you can watch with any 9 year old. there was only one i didn't care for, it was horror land park. that one really creaped me out


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> I had it wrong, it's called autumn leaves...and I don't even know how to describe it so I copied the description from Yankee Candle.
> 
> A vibrant medley of birch and maple leaves with pomegranate, juniper berry, and orange blossom.
> 
> All I can say is, when I smell it....I definitely think of autumn leaves. It's amazing! You can get the votives for about a $1.99 so you could try it before you got a large jar candle. Although with their clearance sale...which is going on now...large jar candles are $15.00......2 for $25.00 which is a great price. The sale is all through June...so I'm stocking up!


Thank you for this recommendation!!! I just bought a votive off ebay to try it out. I miss the smell of fallen leaves so so much...I hope this lives up to its name...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Really hard to be in the mood for anything when its 100 degrees outside  I'll stay inside with the AC on and watch Hocus Pocus to get my fix!


Whereabouts are you? We're in the San Gabriel Valley and it has been HOT, though not at the end of last week...but it's coming back...90 tomorrow...


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Whereabouts are you? We're in the San Gabriel Valley and it has been HOT, though not at the end of last week...but it's coming back...90 tomorrow...


Merced County. Wasnt too bad till this weekend. We were 95 today. 'Spose to be warming up throughout the week


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> just a second, i need to go turn off one of my grandsons r l steins movies. lol. i love them too. did you know there are 4 newer ones just out on dvd. the headless ghost. attack of the jackolanterns. return of the mummy. and the scarecrow walks at night. i've got to get these. anyone needing an easy halloween fix, these are fun light hearted movies you can watch with any 9 year old. there was only one i didn't care for, it was horror land park. that one really creaped me out


Thanks for the heads up. I didnt know new ones came out. My son said the Scarecrow book was good. Gotta go check these out!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats funny is they have put out goosebumps.....all accept the very first one, "The haunted Mask" - not sure why.

I also agree about summer. It is just awful and hard to be in the spirit when it's really warm outside. I long for the cooler days, the smell of autumn and pumpkins on porches. I combat the heat with the AC...but sometimes it is a losing battle. 

I also light candles to enjoy the smells before the season. We have 3 1/2 months left of summer heat. 

Although I did see a fourth of july fireworks stand out yesterday and it made me smile!  I don't care for fourth of july THAT much but it's always been part of my life. My family and I have a BBQ and light fireworks.


----------



## Cemetarie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Right about June or July I get into the Halloween spirit. I agree with everybody here about the heat, mosquitoes, etc. I live in NW Georgia and the temps have already been up to one hundred and its not even officially summer yet! Its the kind of wet, humid heat that can get dangerous if you're out in it too long....I despise it. I wish June, July and August would hurry up and get over with and fall would be here! I've really no use for summer unless you're got the money to leave town and go to the Bahamas or something (at least there's water there, we don't even have a lake in my area). Oh, to see aisles and aisles of costumes in the stores and hear little kids pushing buttons on those animatronic Halloween toys and to see the leaves turning! I sell Avon on the side and I've noticed from their catalogs that I get in the mail, they're already offering Halloween items....just a few here and there, but I was surprised to see anything at all this early.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i start getting in the mood for halloween anytime i watch the movie trick r treat  but seriously when micheals starts putting out there halloween stuff at the end of june , i get so excited its my favorite holiday and my twin sister and i go all out. i'm always looking for new props or ideas


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

There are lot’s of things that get me in the mood for Halloween. I always start getting in the mood right around when all the back to school stuff starts. Seeing all that fall stuff teachers put on there bulletin boards (Do they still do this type of thing?) like apples and fall leaves always reminds me October is close. Another thing is when you start getting a little chill in the air right around dusk. 

There is lots of stuff throughout the year that do it as well. Just about any time I smell cinnamon. Universal horror films or the 30’ and 40’s and Hammer films of the 50’s and 60’s always remind me of Halloween. Any time I see Hocus Pocus on TV. Even though I listen to a lot of music with horror themes it’s maybe the Misfits that always put me in the mood for Halloween the most.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Trinity, that sounds awesome! I will have to get one! I'm not much for shopping online anymore so I'll probably just wait until it's in stores. 

hallorenescene, When Good Ghouls Go Bad used to scaree me so much as a pre(hallow)teen! The dead boy in the gorilla costume?! Ah! But.. now that I'm older I think I may watch it again!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

also watching the count down clock on here get smaller and smaller !!! that works for me =-)


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, horror movies, Halloween stores (Spirit), finding Halloween props or potential props that just need to be tweaked at yard sales/flea markets/eBay, listening to classical music with a dark tone (Moonlight Sonata, for one) or music that's frequently used for haunts (Even Universal during their Halloween event). 

Also, watching Halloween specials of some of my favorite shows (Tiny Toons Nigh Ghoulery is a personal favorite for the clever homages to classic horror alone, along with the Charlie Brown Halloween special, Spongebob's always puts a smile on my face)


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually watch horror films, counting down until it's Halloween, true story ghost haunting's, listening to spooky sound effects, going to places that sell Halloween Decorations, visiting the Forum, staying up late and reading a scary novel with candles next to me.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

just_Tim said:


> also watching the count down clock on here get smaller and smaller !!! that works for me =-)


Causes me anxiety...


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmm what puts me in the mood for halloween . Well theres all the props I am working on all over the house ( or those that stay out all year long because there is no more room to store them ) then there is the dragon room that we are working on as we speak . Every morning when I wake up and see my wonderfull hubby and think about our halloween wedding. Everyone at work wondering what I am up to for the party this year (they call me the whichypoo LOL) OH yeah and then there is this knocking on my brain "halloween halloween halloween" Ya just have to answer!! 
Cackles away...


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd say around when I see the cornfields getting planted I start to get excited for Halloween. Right now I'm building a new display for my Spooky Town collection. I just love the season and the feeling I get from it. I remember as a kid Christmas was exciting from December 1st on, but I have the Halloween spirit at least from April until November.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

for me, always got a halloween head on - but all kinds of things...

a good horror movie, giving me prop and scare ideas...
zombie or dracula movies - always hit the spot - if only i could be a vampire!!
saw movies - i like twisted mechanical terror - I'd like a rack or pendulum prop

autumn - the falling leaves, leaving lonely skeleton trees

whenever i visit pumpkinrots site - now that inspires me!!! SOOO much!!

marilyn mansons version of sweet dreams.. oh yes..!! dark...

vincent prices voice - awesome!!

taking things apart, salvaging bits - making me think what they may be re-incarnated into!!

circus of horrors - a uk rock/horror/acrobatics/aerial stunt/freak-show.. works for me!!

and of course the hours on the web, searching, learning, admiring - time spent on halloween sites and forums - much great knowledge and work created

Si


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Life. 

I'll spare you all the woebegone nature of my existence (in no small part because I know others have it far worse), but I see more disease, infirmity and death up close than almost anyone short of a homicide detective, hospice worker, or ER nurse - and unlike them, I don't get to escape at home from it. Planning for Halloween is my great escape from all the ugliness I experience every day. 

I used to say it was cheaper than therapy, but lately, I'm not even sure that's true any more. It is, however, a lot more fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

try working at a resthome. getting to really know them, and watch them fade away.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

For me it's surfin EBAY and looking for the 60's & 70's vintage Halloween items, esp the old box costumes & wax candy !


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

What gets me in the mood is: Waking up everyday then looking out my kitchen window and seeing my old unearthed rusty casket saying "WERE WAITING.." to me while preparing my morning coffee! lol!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

ter_ran said:


> What gets me in the mood is: Waking up everyday then looking out my kitchen window and seeing my old unearthed rusty casket saying "WERE WAITING.." to me while preparing my morning coffee! lol!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Pumpkins and Jack O' Lanterns.  They are my favorite Halloween "items". Have been since I was a kid. I love everything about them. It's because of them that my favorite color is orange. They rock. The way they look, the color, the smell, etc. It provides a very comfortable warm and fuzzy childhood feeling that I hope stays with me as long as I am alive.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wet, moldy leaves. No matter what time of year, that aroma triggers halloween in my head. Sense of smell is a powerful trigger and in the fall, the leaves smelling like that permiates the air. Some hate it. I love it.

Dan


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

RedSonja said:


> Ha! Strangely enough, it's usually summertime that gets me in the mood! I guess it's because I'm anticipating the next season, fall. Also, in the summer is usually when I make my decision about my costume and start doing some research and sewing.
> 
> Except the real scary thing is....it's June and I still don't know what I want to dress up as this year! Now that's truly terrifying!!!


i already got my idea for Halloween this year!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it always seem to be in the summer time is when i start planning for my Halloween theme of what ever the theme is set to be each year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

anything gets me in the mood for Halloween, maybeee that is why I am always reading vampire books all the time. They are my favorite monster of all time. ALways have been. Halloween is pretty much in the back of my mind 24/7.... i mean how else do we come up with ideas if we dont think about it?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cathartik said:


> I'd say around when I see the cornfields getting planted I start to get excited for Halloween. Right now I'm building a new display for my Spooky Town collection. I just love the season and the feeling I get from it. I remember as a kid Christmas was exciting from December 1st on, but I have the Halloween spirit at least from April until November.


I got to admit I am really shock to be seeing corn field growing where I live. I see them and I think... Its that time already? Daymnnnn!


----------



## Faceless (Jun 30, 2009)

You all seem to forget three things....


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

CylonFrogQueen and I work on Halloween stuff all year so that keeps the mood going. We also just attended another fantastic Florida-Haunters Make & Take in Ocala Florida. After one of those, You can't wait to get going on something new.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Spats said:


> Summer.
> 
> As soon as the massive storms of the Plains die off, when the heat sets in and the days become long, drawn-out, oven-hot ordeals, my inner ghoul wakes up from it's long winter nap.
> 
> ...


OMG I love this! LOL!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

the props starting to go on the shelfs


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

What starts to get me in the mood is when I see the back-to-school items in stores. Then the jingle version of "It's the most wonderful time of the year" starts playing in my head, and I get a little thrill knowing Halloween stuff is just around the corner.


----------



## jentopian-fir (May 13, 2010)

Things that conjure the Halloween feeling in me:

Waiting until it gets dark and curling up on the couch with a scary movie. This usually works no matter what the season.

Looking at blogs like pumpkinrot's and even Amy Atlas' fall-themed dessert tables. Any site or book/magazine where I can see lots of autumnal and Halloween imagery.

Going to Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and Yankee Candle in August and scoring lots of stuff.

Usually, my longing for Halloween intensifies when classes start again at the end of August. Then, football season starts! I don't like football, but I love tailgating in the crisp air.

The big cool down (which, in my part of Kentucky, usually hits about mid-October) and the emergence of haunted trails, pumpkin patches, trips to the orchard and subsequent apartment decorating, festive cooking, jack o'lantern carving, stocking up on candy, and costume assembling.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Prop catalogs!!!!!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Type O Negative


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Summer. 

As soon as it starts to get really hot, something clicks and I start thinking about Halloween all the time.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

My wife gets me in the mood.  

She is so into prop building this year that I am more excited about Halloween than I have been in years.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*I get in the mood everytime I go to our back closet and my giant ghoul stares me in the face, muhahahahahaha!*


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I get the fever when the weather starts changing... it is ever so slight but I get that feeling in the pit of my stomach... then I know Halloween is on its way


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Risenomega said:


> Type O Negative


RIP Peter. 

To be honest... breathing gets me in the Halloween mood. I wake up and think, what can I scare today.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah RIP Pete for sure. Also gets me in the mood, the first signs of halloween stuff in stores in late july


----------

